# صناعة ملمع الاطارات



## سهم عنتر (26 يوليو 2011)

ما هي التركيبة الكيميائية لصناعة ملمع الاطارات والجلود والطبلون في السيارة


----------



## راسخ العلم (29 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله لك وبك


----------



## أبو حمزه الشامي (5 أغسطس 2011)

اخي الكريم لعمل ملمع الاطارات 
ماء + غليسرين + صبغة حمراء 
واذا احببت تري ايتانول امين 
طبعا النسب على التجارب


----------



## مصطفى عبدون (16 مارس 2013)

لو سمحت ماذا يفيد وضع تري ايتانول امين مع ملمع الإطارات


----------

